# nter and I bareback



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

Here's a few short videos of us riding bareback for the second time. I know I look horrible, but I was focusing on keeping him slow, he wasn't sure he liked it. He is so amazingly slow! And don't worry, the reins were a lot looser then they look




 




 
Spinning, he already did this a few times so he was getting ticked off, normally he does it with his hind feet in one place


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

Grrrr, why isn't it working?

ETA, never mind, fixed it


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

Nobody? :-(


----------



## ridingismylife2 (Nov 4, 2008)

Painter is GORGEOUS!!!! I love his coloring 
You have a much better seat than me bareback.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Very nice! you two look great together.


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

I love the whole jumping into a canter from a walk! Wish my horse would do that


----------



## wordstoasong (Jul 8, 2008)

Wow, well done! I love your seat! And how is went to a canter from a walk! Well done!


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

Thanks everyone! I LOVE his upward transistions! Now if he'd just stop slamming into the downward ones...


----------



## Gillian (Aug 2, 2008)

You seem very secure bareback! Painter is gorgeous, and I love his upward transitions.
I wish Zu wasn't so darn bouncy bareback, ha ha. Looking good!
:]


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Its a really cute horse, cute mover to. Looks like you guys were having some fun


----------



## HorsesHorses08 (Jul 7, 2009)

Oh my gosh Painter is sssoo pretty! your lucky that you can do that when I ask my horse to canter bareback he tries to buck me off but he never wins. You have a really great seat bareback.


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

Thanjs everyon! He is a fun horse to ride, soooo smooth


----------



## IheartPheobe (Feb 15, 2009)

You look amazing and Painter is GORGEOUS! 
I rode Diesel bareback a few weeks ago. He was GREAT when we cantered around by ourselves, but I tried to canter him around with Emily and Jen, and he pulled his head down and started crowhopping. >.<


----------

